# Deleting Post



## nizamgph (May 10, 2014)

What is the procedure to delete any of my post in the forum?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If no replies you can delete them your self. What is your reason for wanting to delete ?
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

If you would like a post deleted please contact [email protected] and they can help you out with that inquiry

Thank you and have a great day 

~ GP community support


----------

